# Granddaughter's dove driving us nuts



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here. I started looking for dove forums out of desperation. My 4-year-old granddaughter has a lovely ringneck dove that we bought for her. The dove is about 6 months old, and lives with us because GD's Dad doesn't want to take care of her.

We SAY "her" because we are unsure of the sex. We adore the sweet thing, and she's very bonded to us, but lately she's driving us crazy. Her bow/cooing is almost constant (like 16-18 hours a day, unless she's asleep), and lately she (or he) has begun practically standing on her head with her tail up in the air, wings twitching, which she coos loudly. It's a pretty clear sexual invitation, so we're assuming even more that she's female...although from what I've read on here, males are generally much louder than females.

What we're wondering is: is this going to go on forever, or will she finally give it up and settle down? We don't want baby doves every darned month, so we're hesitant to get another dove, but we may be forced to just to save our sanity. 

Does anyone have any suggestions to keep us from going insane and make HER feel better? 

DeeDee's Mom


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I think she is actually a he, although single pet females CAN take on the role of the male and be very convincing. Whatever the case, it sees you guys as the mate and I suppose he's waiting for you to lay an egg LOL.  The act where they bow down low and twitch their wings, is to coax the hen/mate (hens will do this too sometimes towards their mate) to the nest.

If she lays an egg, you'll know  But otherwise it may be safe to assume it's a he.

I think just about the only way to calm him down is to get him a mate. They aren't quite as persistant when they actually pair up with another bird. But the bachelors will go on until they do. 

Now, just because you get he/she a mate, doesn't mean babies will come  I know a lot of people are concerned about that because they don't know what to do with the future kids. But you can simply replace the eggs with fake ones or hardboil the real eggs right after they are laid (one at a time is best), let them cool, then return under the parents. Let them sit on the fake/boiled eggs for as long as they please so the hen can rest between clutches.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks, Becky. I was kind of wondering if DeeDee might be male, simply because he/she is so, as you say, "persistent".

We may end up having to break down and get another dove, but we'd want to get a very young one so we can try to bond with it...and of course, it's so hard to tell what we're getting, male or female even when they're older. <sigh> It's frustrating.

Maybe I should just lay an egg for him. Might be easier. <grin>

DeeDee's Mom


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

How big are the doves' eggs? I'd like to know so I'd know what size to get if I get fake ones.

DeeDee's Mom


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the eggs are about one inch long... you may beable to find some at a craft store. I had 5 doves ..4 hens and one cock bird..he was so loud I could not watch tv or talk on the phone and when the cooing started up at 4 in the morning I gave him away with his mate to a nice fella that kept them on his heated sun room.. I kept the three hens and they were darling.. only very soft coos and the laughing sounds.. so I know what you mean when you talk about all that cooing...lol..


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks so much for both the information and the sympathy. LOL. I was SO hoping he was a she. Getting rid of him would be a problem, since he belongs to my 4-year-old granddaughter, who adores him, and we're pretty attached ourselves. Although if this keeps up, I may snap and strangle him.

He has so much character, and he can be so much fun. Wish there was a way to de-coo them like you can de-bark a dog.

Do they keep this up once they're mated?

DeeDee's Mom


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

I just went and retrieved DeeDee from the dining room where he was
courting the Sweet & Low basket again. We cannot seem to convince him he ain't gettin' any from the Sweet & Low. It's SO funny!

I got irritated with him today and locked him in the bathroom for abut four hours. I could hear him, but it was very muted, thankfully, and the poop was easy to clean up
because he sat in the same place the whole four hours. Currently, he's sitting on the back of my chair, preening my hair (which tickles unbearably, but he's quiet, so that's nice).

DeeDee's Mom


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

^
That. (the top part) was. hilarious!!!!!


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

DeeDee's Mom said:


> Thanks so much for both the information and the sympathy. LOL. I was SO hoping he was a she. Getting rid of him would be a problem, since he belongs to my 4-year-old granddaughter, who adores him, and we're pretty attached ourselves. Although if this keeps up, I may snap and strangle him.
> 
> He has so much character, and he can be so much fun. Wish there was a way to de-coo them like you can de-bark a dog.
> 
> ...


Yes, they do stay loud when they're mated--though he might not court so hard/loud once the hen "marries" him and they settle into incubating your fake eggs. The coos will just be directed at the hen and not at the sweet and lo basket lol. 

You get used to the coos after a while. I wake up to them in my room every morning and it's not so bad. 

It might also work to go ahead and give him a nest (untippable dog bowls work well--be sure it's brand new or very well disinfected and dried) with two fake eggs in his cage and see if he'll sit them. Maybe he'll assume you laid them and be satisfied and chill out a bit. 

My male quiets a bit while they're sitting eggs, but this is a cycle--so he eventually does chase and coo at his hen again when it's time to lay new eggs. (about every 12-18 days depending when they decide the fake eggs are "bad.") By the way, it's worth it if you get him a hen to check for eggs every day so you don't miss any and end up with oops babies (see my photo albums for pics of my birdie oops babies lol.)


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks, Elizabeth (DeeDee really IS funny) and Matriarch. I may try the nest and eggs before I try a hen. LOL. He's in there makin' love to the Sweet & Low again. Gah!

Christmas was hysterical. While we were opening presents, we had him loose, and he just flew from person to person, package to package, dancing on the paper, cooing, laughing, and prancing. I don't think he quite knew what to do with himself with all the delicious color and paper. And so many PEOPLE to claim as his own! My youngest son (who is 30) who had never seen DeeDee before, was having more fun watching him! Every time my granddaughter opened a present, DeeDee was sitting on her head and inspecting the process. It really was fun and funny.

It amazes me that DeeDee is so accepting of everyone who comes in here. He's not frightened of them, not shy...he just lands on their head and "claims" them with a laugh. He's an easy-going sort of bird, outside of his angsty cooing.

DeeDee's Mom


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

DeeDee sounds like a great fun loving dove...you a so lucky! You don't have to get him a mate. Single birds make much better pets as long as you give him a lot of attention everyday...which sounds like you are. If you don't play with him everyday...then yes...I would get him a mate to keep him company. But...male dove are still noisy with a mate. 
I love reading your stories about him...they're so funny!  Do you have any pictures? I would love to see a picture of DeeDee. 

Dawn


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

I'd love to share some pics, but I haven't been able to get the hang of that. I don't have anything like a photobucket account or anything, the pics are on my computer.

DeeDee IS a lot of fun, and loves to get into things. I have to really watch him, though. For example, I groom a few dogs here and there to make a little extra money (I'm disabled), and I have to be SURE he is in his cage when dogs come in...for obvious reasons, because he has NO fear of dogs. Mine weighs 180 lbs, so anything smaller, he just scoffs at. I once took him out to show him to a customer, and he immediately flew over and landed on her dog's head! Fortunately Sterling is a sterling gentleman. He just looked a little perplexed by having this feathered "hat". Most dogs wouldn't be quite that nice.

Last night, I had to rescue DeeDee because Newman, our dog, was sleeping and dreaming on the floor. His feet were twitching, and DeeDee just couldn't help himself: he just HAD to go investigate those feet and peck at them! Well, when Newman's feet are tickled, he kicks like a mule, and I had to snatch DeeDee up quickly or he would've been squished dove, having been launched across the room into a wall with the force of a kick. But DeeDee is fascinated by Newman's feet, and by his long white hair.

He loves to dive-bomb Newman, who scurries out of the way. Once, though, he managed to land on Newman's back, and got "feetfuls" of long, white hair, and hung on. Newman bucked and shimmied, but DeeDee just hung on, flapping his wings and laughing like a maniac. God, I wish I'd had a video camera or phone available right then! I could've made a fortune on America's funniest home videos.

Yup. The 180 lb dog is just DeeDee's toy, and it seems to be up to hubby and me to keep him from getting squished by his toy.

I do think we're going to HAVE to see about getting him some bird diapers, though. I'm getting really tired of cleaning up bird poop.

He's sitting in his cage cooing sadly and pacing back and forth because he wants out and I won't let him out. I have two dogs coming for a groom in a few minutes, and I DON'T want him trying to play with them.

DeeDee's Mom


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

You can upload pics as an attachment...the paper clip icon next to the smiley face in your post reply message. 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f9/posting-images-how-to-7005.html

Michy just got "PigeonWear" for her 2 pet pigeons. Maybe they come in small for doves...
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/henri-and-simon-got-their-new-pigeonwear-58374.html

Dawn


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Last I emailed--Boni doesn't make them in ringneck size. She was going to send me a sample pattern to see if I could adapt it for ringnecks using Baby (my tamest little girl) as a model. I think she wound up busy with family issues though and so I haven't heard back in a bit.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Rats. I'd really like to get some of the PGwear. I like the harnesses better than so much cloth.

Happy New Year everybody!

DeeDee's Mom


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Seriously, does anyone have any idea where I could get something like the PGwear? Or has anyone figured out how to make something similar? I REALLY want to get some for DeeDee.

DeeDee's Mom


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

DeeDee's Mom said:


> Seriously, does anyone have any idea where I could get something like the PGwear? Or has anyone figured out how to make something similar? I REALLY want to get some for DeeDee.
> 
> DeeDee's Mom


You might be able to get a custom from avianfashions if you email them. I do not recommend using any of their parrot-shaped suits on pigeons or doves (as I tried) and the suits are too skinny in the front and too big in the rear such that it creates a hazard for the bird.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

I spent today attempting to make a flightsuit/bird diaper for DeeDee. The ones I've seen aren't complicated, it's the dimensions that are the problem. I got it partially done and tried to put it on DeeDee so I could check the fit, and he FREAKED. By the time I got him released, he'd lost a handful of feathers (the soft, undertype of feathers). Looked like it was snowing. I felt SO bad. Took him a couple of hours to "forgive" me. I had to apologize with some saffron rice. Rice goes a long way to making up.

If they freak out that badly the first time you try to put one on them, is there hope that they can get used to it if you're gentle and take it slow? I can't afford to spend $20 on a flight suit if there's no hope he'll let me use it.

DeeDee's Mom


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

DeeDee's Mom said:


> I spent today attempting to make a flightsuit/bird diaper for DeeDee. The ones I've seen aren't complicated, it's the dimensions that are the problem. I got it partially done and tried to put it on DeeDee so I could check the fit, and he FREAKED. By the time I got him released, he'd lost a handful of feathers (the soft, undertype of feathers). Looked like it was snowing. I felt SO bad. Took him a couple of hours to "forgive" me. I had to apologize with some saffron rice. Rice goes a long way to making up.
> 
> If they freak out that badly the first time you try to put one on them, is there hope that they can get used to it if you're gentle and take it slow? I can't afford to spend $20 on a flight suit if there's no hope he'll let me use it.
> 
> DeeDee's Mom


Depends on the bird. Some will never accept a flight suit. None of mine were ever ok with it, though I do have one that if I were home every day she might eventually be ok. As it is though, none of my birds will accept it and there is only one who I think might ever.

Also, make sure you use somewhat stretchy material and don't constrain the chest too much. (With such a poofy chest as they have, it would be easy to squish it a bit too much. I found that with most suits this became a big problem for my ringnecks.)


----------

